# Zahlentabellen (Matrizen)



## haggeldaggel (21. Sep 2011)

Hallo wir benötigen Hilfe bei folgenden Schulaufgaben:
1) Geben Sie die Werte auf den beiden Diagonalen eines beliebigen quadratischen Feldes mit ganzen Zahlen aus.
2) Die Summe/ Differenz zweier gleichgroßer Matrizen ist als Summe/ Differenz der Elemente an gleicher Position definiert.
a) Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das es erlaubt, zwei Zahlentabellen (Matrizen) mit m Zeilen und n Spalten einzulesen und diese auf dem Bildschirm dann darzustellen.

b) Erweitern Sie das Programm, das ausgehend von zwei beliebigen quadratischen int-Feldern ein drittes erstellt, welches die Summe/ Differenz der ersten beiden enthält.

Wäre nett wenn es ein kompletter Quelltext für Java ist... und vllt nicht allzu kompliziert. wir sind verzweifelte anfänger!


----------



## Volvagia (21. Sep 2011)

1) Was hat das mit GUI zu tun?
2) Gibt doch bitte einen gescheiten Titel an.
3) Was hast du bisher schon versucht/Wo hängst du?
4) Gabs den Thread nicht schon mal?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Sep 2011)

wenn schon sowas allgemein und sogar schon vorhanden und noch neues zweites Thema, 
was ich noch umbenennen und verschieben durfte, dann nicht mal auf das vorherige alte verlinken?
http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...ilfe-benoetigt-mehrdimensionalen-feldern.html

könnte ich eigentlich auch gleich löschen,
das hat doch alles keinen Zweck


----------



## njans (21. Sep 2011)

Also an dieser Stelle erstmal Hallo.
Ich glaube es gibt hier ein kleines Missverständnis, wie dieses Forum funktioniert. Wenn eine fertige Lösung wollt, dann solltet ihr die Programmierer auch bezahlen 
Ansonsten stehen wir natürlich bei Problemen und Fragen immer zur Verfügung. Das fordert jedoch, dass es von eurer Seite ebenfalls Bemühungen gibt, das Problem zu lösen.

Also, was habt ihr denn bis jetzt versucht?


----------



## Landei (21. Sep 2011)

Woran hängt es denn? Und was sagt euer Leerkörper dazu? In wieweit hilft euch eine fertige Lösung weiter? Und am allerwichtigsten: Macht es Sinn, bei solchen Schülern irgendwann einmal mit Rente rechnen, oder soll ich gleich den Strick nehmen, wenn es soweit ist?


----------



## njans (21. Sep 2011)

Okay ich versuche mal Hilfestellung zu geben:
Man erstelle eine n² Matrix aus ganzen Zahlen: 

```
int [][] matrix = new int[n][n];
```
Damit hat man eine Matrix die aus einem Array besteht, dass n Einträge hat. Und in jedem Eintrag ist ein weiteres Array mit n Einträgen. Damit hat man dann die n² Matrix.


----------



## nillehammer (21. Sep 2011)

Die Frage hast Du doch schonmal gestellt:http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufga...ilfe-benoetigt-mehrdimensionalen-feldern.html
Mach Dir doch wenigstens die Mühe, die Antworten zu lesen. Und falls diese Dir nicht reichen, dort nachzufragen.

// Edit: Grad erst den Rest des Threads gelesen:


			
				SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> könnte ich eigentlich auch gleich löschen,
> das hat doch alles keinen Zweck


100% einverstanden!


----------

